# Good/inexpensive DSLR



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Are those two terms mutually exclusive? Any suggestions for the cheapest good quatlity DSLR. I'm not a professional so I really don't need a top of the line camera.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I can't speak for the Canon line but there is nothing wrong with Nikon's D50. I'd skip its "kit" lenses and buy the D70/D70s' kit lens (18-70 mm) as a first lens you can use forever.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Konica-Minolta-...QQihZ019QQcategoryZ107910QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I had the same question, did the research and came up with the KM 7D. It has an Anti-Shake feature built into the camera and not the lens. Canon and other models have it in the lens making them more expensive and a redundant cost. Sony just bought the KM DSLR division, so lens will start flooding the market. The lenses are the costliest part.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Canon and Nikon are your best choices because of the depth and breadth of their lens and accessory offerings. Canon as a company is significantly larger than Nikon, which gives Canon the edge when it comes to R&D, product development and the like. Canon has a broader selection of products than Nikon and is likely the better choice for most people, but you can't go wrong with either firm's products. Go visit a site like www.dpreview.com and look for their product reviews and links to other review sites.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for the tips. I've been looking into the suggestions. While researching I came across the following. Anyone know anything about this camera? Pentax used to be big in regular SLRs.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...00943?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I like in-camera anti-shake but all reports are it is not nearly as effective as in-lens anti-shake at longer focal lengths.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Canon and Nikon are your best choices because of the depth and breadth of their lens and accessory offerings. Canon as a company is significantly larger than Nikon, which gives Canon the edge when it comes to R&D, product development and the like. Canon has a broader selection of products than Nikon and is likely the better choice for most people, but you can't go wrong with either firm's products. Go visit a site like www.dpreview.com and look for their product reviews and links to other review sites.


:thumbup: I got this advice a few years ago. Unfortunately I made the error of buying not enough camera (I was still leary of digital) and ended up settling on a Canon G6 (SLR-"type", with screw-on lenses wide angle and zoom). A year later I bought a real SLR (thanks to Plaz and his recommendation for the Nikon model) Couldn't be happier now, but now me has a taste more expensive lenses! :eeps: Its an addiction I tell ya!


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

Canon Rebel XTi or the Nikon D50/D80

those are the 'obvious' choices, and if you spring for a Pentax or Sony, you'll have a limited number of lens choices for future upgrades. None of the Pentax lens' really interests me, but their camera bodies seem quite well built. 

i believe the new Rebel XTi (400D) has anti-shake built-in as well, wheras the Nikon ones don't. 

FWIW, i believe the Nikon D50 is the cheapest body you can buy in hte DSLR market.


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

Ripsnort said:


> :thumbup: I got this advice a few years ago. Unfortunately I made the error of buying not enough camera (I was still leary of digital) and ended up settling on a Canon G6 (SLR-"type", with screw-on lenses wide angle and zoom). A year later I bought a real SLR (thanks to Plaz and his recommendation for the Nikon model) Couldn't be happier now, but now me has a taste more expensive lenses! :eeps: Its an addiction I tell ya!


Which Nikon did you end up buying? D70(s)?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Juke said:


> Which Nikon did you end up buying? D70(s)?


Yes, D70s. Of course, now I have my eyes on the horizon, D2Xs, but that's a ways off.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> Yes, D70s. Of course, now I have my eyes on the horizon, D2Xs, but that's a ways off.


The D200 has a lot to recommend it, and it's a heck of a lot cheaper than a D2X/D2Xs. I only bought my D2X because the D100 wasn't doing what I needed, the D200 was only a rumor, and the D70 wasn't that much different from the D100. If I were in the same position today, I'd probably go with the D200.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Juke said:


> Canon Rebel XTi or the Nikon D50/D80
> 
> those are the 'obvious' choices, and if you spring for a Pentax or Sony, you'll have a limited number of lens choices for future upgrades. None of the Pentax lens' really interests me, but their camera bodies seem quite well built.
> 
> ...


The new Rebel XTi has a dust reduction feature that "shakes" the shutter. I think others are referring to anti-shake or as Canon calls it Image Stabilization (IS) on some of its lenses. As others have said, you can't go wrong with Canon or Nikon because they have the widest array of lenses and third party lenses. Then you end up spending money like a crazy fool.:eeps:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Just get the D50, it's awesome. If you have small hands, or don't mind the cramped grip, you can get the Canon Rebel XT. 

I don't see the point in getting another SLR, like Pentax, Minolta, Sony etc - you're just limiting yourself in lens and accessory choice.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I am torn between the D80 and 400D as well. I would REALLY like the D200 but $2500 for a camera+lens is a tad more than the wife would let me spend.

One thing I really need is remote shutter - I want to be able to snap a pic while the camera is firmly on the tripod without having to touch it. Even with a tripod, pics with my SD500 still aren't as crisp as they should be just because of the shake when I press the shutter.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> One thing I really need is remote shutter - I want to be able to snap a pic while the camera is firmly on the tripod without having to touch it. Even with a tripod, pics with my SD500 still aren't as crisp as they should be just because of the shake when I press the shutter.


You can use the self-timer to overcome that problem.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Except for the timing of sports/motorsports shots. I like to set up on a corner and a remote lets me get as trigger-spastic as I want to be without ruining the shot.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> Except for the timing of sports/motorsports shots. I like to set up on a corner and a remote lets me get as trigger-spastic as I want to be without ruining the shot.


Yeah, I want to snap-on-demand.

I know all of this stuff is on dpreview (which has to be the most overwhelming site on the web)...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I thought you were talking about static photos and not action shots. I hand hold for motorsports photos, although I have occasionally used a monopod with my 300mm. The below photo would not have been possible if taken from a tripod, unless that tripod were equipped with some sort of gimble head (Wimberly sidekick or similar), and I don't have any lenses heavy enough to justify a gimble head.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

This was shot on a dark rainy day. The in camera anti-shake actually gives you up to 2 stops.

As far as lens availability, I think people will flood to provide Sony with lens now that they bought the DSLR division of Konica Minolta (KM). KM already had an impressive lens collection.

300mm f 6.7 1/750sec iso 800

Here's the 5d for $500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Konica-Minolta-...7QQihZ008QQcategoryZ51004QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Cliff, why wouldn't a panning head on a tripod work there?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> Cliff, why wouldn't a panning head on a tripod work there?


My ballhead is a version with a panning base and it's difficult (at best) to follow fast movement with it. It's easier to just hand hold and pivot at the waist. FWIW, that car was about 75 feet away from me and that photo is not cropped.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> I am torn between the D80 and 400D as well. I would REALLY like the D200 but $2500 for a camera+lens is a tad more than the wife would let me spend.


Go with the D80. I have a D200 and it is a great camera, but the D80 is the next best thing. I have a 18-70 DX lens for sale if you decide just to purchase a D80/D200 body. I would like to purchase a D2Xs, but it can only hold one battery. The add on battery grips for the D80/D200 holds two batteries and in a pinch, it can use six AA batteries.

Regards....JL


----------

